# Some Dog Pics (Ancnoc)



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A few recent pics of my now 1 year old GSD, Ancnoc 









Snapped with my mobile phone.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

he's a beauty Dave:thumb:


----------



## danthes4man (Oct 26, 2008)

Love the second picture, it's lovely to watch a sleeping dog, very relaxing...

Happy looking dog you have...


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

very nice,he's a big lad now Dave


----------

